# Gattaca (1997)



## Krystal (Mar 3, 2001)

I enjoy this movie a lot, I begin to see it with my brother and my sister in law.
My brother begin to see it and find it boring and left.  But my sister in law and I
keep seeing.  The movie begins a little slow but I really get into it as the movie
progress.  And now have to say it was one of my favorites.


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

I enyoyed this film, I thnk that it is not too far removed from what life could become like, if genetic engineering of human embryos is allowed. Having a certain genetic profile could become a necessity for many jobs, and also for getting insurance, etc..

A good film, and plenty of food for thought..

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0119177 - 

Vincent is one of the last "natural" babies born into a sterile, genetically-enhanced world, where life expectancy and disease likelihood are ascertained at birth. Myopic and due to die at 30, he has no chance of a career in a society that now discriminates against your genes, instead of your gender, race or religion. Going underground, he assumes the identity of Jerome, crippled in an accident, and achieves prominence in the Gattaca Corporation, where he is selected for his lifelong desire: a manned mission to Titan. Constantly passing gene tests by diligently using samples of Jerome's hair, skin, blood and urine, his now-perfect world is thrown into increasing desperation, his dream within reach, when the mission director is killed - and he carelessly loses an eyelash at the scene! Certain that they know the murderer's ID, but unable to track down the former Vincent, the police start to close in, with extra searches, and new gene tests. With the once-in-a-lifetime launch only days away, Vincent must avoid arousing suspicion, while passing the tests, evading the police, and not knowing whom he can trust...


----------



## Krystal (Mar 9, 2001)

Yeah, I think science and technology is really getting near certain
points the movie present.  Although I find it kind of scary also,
specially by the point of view of the Jerome's out there. Is sad
he doesn't have any more to try after being "perfect" only because
a disability.  Also make you think is some day the world came to
something like that, who will have the power to decide.


----------



## markpud (Mar 12, 2001)

the sad inevitability is that those who can afford it will be the first to get their kids engineered bre-birth.... so they will create another gap between the rich and poor...

money
technology
genetics

all in the possession of a small group when compared to the population as a whole...not a good idea


----------



## Krystal (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes, sad but true.


----------



## Dave (Mar 15, 2001)

*Bad for the Human Race too.*

Yes, a clever and thought provoking film.

Eugenics is not only morally distasteful, it would be bad for the human race too. Biodiversity is not only good for animals and plants, but for us too. Evolution progresses by populations not by individuals. If we remove genes from the collective genepool for purely cosmetic reasons, who knows what we are losing at the same time: resistances to disease, unusual ablities.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 16, 2001)

I agree.  I specially love diversity.  I think makes life more fun.


----------



## Selene (Apr 12, 2001)

This is one of my favourite films ever!
I agree with everything that was said above. I also think scientists, while playing with the DNA, overlook the most important thing about human beings: the soul, the spirit, that incredible something that makes us tick. 

My favourite scene is the departure in the end when Vincent sais: "For someone who was never meant for this world i must confess: I'm suddenly having a hard time leaving it. Of course they say every atom of our body was once part of a star. Maybe i'm not leaving, maybe i'm going home..."
It really puts things in a diferent perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## Krystal (Apr 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Selene _
> * I also think scientists, while playing with the DNA, overlook the most important thing about human beings: the soul, the spirit, that incredible something that makes us tick.
> *



Yes Selene, that's very true. 

Krystal


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

The science behind the movie was pretty cool :rain:  but I just thought it was boring


----------



## Neo (Nov 23, 2001)

So glad u said it.... WOW was i bored


----------



## Chilly (Dec 15, 2001)

*hey*

u really thought it was broing?

i quite liked it

>runs to corner to hide<
>owering< 
why did u find it broing?


----------



## Krystal (Mar 16, 2002)

Many people find it boring, my brother is one of them.   I think is specially that the movie is slow in action. That tends to dissapoint many people. My brother never try to see it when he notice that it was slow.  Well, I really love it, specially because of the story in it.  

Krystal


----------



## ZachWZ (Mar 28, 2002)

When I read the back of the DVD i thought their was going to be at least one fight scene when he revealed the real murderer.  That didn't happen but the movie is still great.

the message of the movie is that Jerome is a second class citizen because of how he was born.  It isn'rt due to anything he actully did.  no one can even tell the difference until a test is given.  On one stray eyelash the police pretty much raid all over the city.

It looks like more and more this is going to be the future.  unless we take steps to stop it now.

ZachWZ


----------



## ZachWZ (Mar 28, 2002)

*Uma Thurman*

After seeing Batman and Robin i was surpised to see Uma put on a good permance in Gattaca.  She play the female love interest to Vicent the hero.  i could see in the movie how her character changed, and how through the soceity'sgenetic taboos she felt inferior to him.  Then when she found out the truth by throwing out the hair she through out the taboos.

ZachWZ


----------



## rde (Mar 28, 2002)

The greatest actor on Earth couldn't come out of Batman and Robin looking good. Everything about that film was terrible.

If you want to see Uma Thurman in good movies, try Baron Munchausen, Henry & June, Pulp Fiction... many more. And just for the record: I liked the Avengers.


----------



## Krystal (Mar 28, 2002)

Yeah, very scary that.  But I hope things don't get so bad. I love the technology in it anyway.  

Krystal :rain:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah batman and robin pretty much sucked.  the whole plot was stupid, the writing was weak, alicia sucked, uma pretty much sucked, and arnold sucked.  you can't blame her too much for that one.

i really liked gattaca, and i really liked her performance in it.


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

ah shes ok 
she did a great job in gattca tho


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

yeah she did.  i thought it was great.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 25, 2002)

I like her act in Gattaca, although I haven't seen her before so for me that was the first movie of her. 

Krystal


----------



## Kanazaka (Sep 5, 2005)

I really liked this movie when I saw it in a movie theater, and almost as much when I saw it the second time.  I especially liked Jude Law's performance and the ending, as well as the fact that the filmmakers created a fleshed-out, believable world on a rather small budget.  Some of my other favorite scenes: the race between Vincent and his brother and the moment when the flower blows out of Vincent's hand.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 18, 2005)

*Gattaca*

Finally watched Gattaca - excellent film. 

I was expecting something far more dark and brooding, instead of the hopeful psychological drama that it actually was.

Also - no real violence to speak of in the film - no gunfights, no battles, no car chases - but an excellent underlying tension throughout, which was refreshing to see as it worked really well.


----------



## Paradox 99 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Gattaca*

Thanks for the tip. It's a film I've been planning to see for a while but hadn't got round to it. I'll double my efforts now.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Gattaca*

I saw this film some time back and quite enjoyed it, one of the better films aruond.


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Gattaca*

Certainly one of the underrated films of the 90s, not just within the genre, but beyond. It’s an intelligently written film that, save for a few unnecessary voiceovers, does not beat you over the head with its message, grappling with the genetic issue in a way only science fiction can do.

At the same time Gatacca manages to be a solid piece of filmmaking, science fiction elements aside – well-acted, beautifully shot and paced perfectly. There are a few punches thrown in a scene midway through the film, but beyond that we have science fiction with no laser guns or aliens or other space opera elements. It’s effective because we can _believe_.

Gatacca is a very good example of what science fiction can do when Hollywood drops its fascination with trying to create the next Star Wars. I love Star Wars, always have, but I’ll take one Gatacca over two dozen Super Action Adventure Roaring Spaceships And Dazzling Fights science fiction film any. Day. Of. The. Week.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Gattaca*

I really like this movie, mainly for the premise that your genetic coding will form the basis for your future life and you will be excluded from certain career options purely on that basis. I´m a sucker for these types of `future shock´ movies anyway though 
Glad you enjoyed it, Brian.


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Gattaca*

Glad you liked it, when i was first saw it, I didn't appriciate all the pluses, eg the superb photography, acting, actors, story, script, soundtrack etc. I honestly thought at the time it was slow paced and everything revoled around a single issuse - the genetics. There wasn't much else in terms of "the future" and other things that would affect our lives.

but now, older and wiser, I have come to recognise that its focus on one issuse was its strength as it delt with an asepct of genetics thoughly and thoughtfully and as a piece of film, all the curical aspects where covered.


----------



## Teir (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Gattaca*

I loved this film. Ive probably seen it about 5/6 times as school has shown it to me for a variety of subjects and reasons over the years (everything from a sci-fi course in english to an ethics course in religious education )
Its one of those films I personly can watch a number of times without damaging the experience. The idea is fantastic and solid with messages that can be applied to so many contexts in life. And besides it was thoroughly entertaining  
(Plus I love Jude Law. Eugene was my favourite part )


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 2, 2011)

Yet another film which I finally got around to seeing after meaning to for many years.

For those unfamiliar with the plot, it is set in a not-too-far distant future in which children's genetic make-up can be adjusted at conception, a process routinely done by those who can afford it. This is not just to avoid any genetic disabilities but also to produce flawless people of superior all-round physical and mental ability. Such people, known as "valids", have huge advantages in life and are routinely appointed to the best jobs. But not everyone is born with such advantages - many are "in-valids". So what do you do if you have a burning desire to go on a mission to the outer planets, but lack the genetic superiority which is a basic requirement of being an astronaut? Particularly when instant genetic tests are carried out frequently at workplaces, as a matter of routine?

This is the problem facing the protagonist Vincent Freeman (Ethan Hawke). He finds a way of tricking the tests with the aid of a crippled valid whose identity he takes, and is duly selected for a forthcoming space mission. But he lives in constant fear of discovery; a situation exacerbated when he becomes involved with a colleague (Uma Thurman, so glossily perfect that she seems alien). Then a murder occurs at his workplace and an intense investigation follows in which he becomes the prime suspect.  Will he be able to survive this and take his place on the mission?

*Gattaca* succeeds on three levels: it's a gripping thriller, relying on psychological tension rather than car chases or explosions; it foreshadows issues around human genetic manipulation which are likely to be with us in reality all too soon; and it is a human story of a fight for identity and achievement over and above that which is written in the genes. The direction is restrained and the film has a pared-down minimalist feel without an unnecessary scene or word; the score by Michael Nyman complements it perfectly. I am not a fan of dystopias, which is basically what this film portrays, but it is still one of the best SF movies I've ever seen.

(An extract from my SFF blog)


----------



## Connavar (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw this film again last night and every time i see it gets better.  Its very human story and neat little show of a near future sf world.

So stylish,social important sf story that i wish PKD films looked like that,written,acted like that instead being Arnold,Affleck films..

Also the characters was dressed like the story was written in 60s and a 50s,60s writer view on future clothes.

Also important how scary Eugenics is when i saw a documentary that said 10 000s in US already go to places that in part decide the genes pre-birth.


----------



## woodsman (Mar 27, 2011)

Loved it. This is the sort of thing that scares me, much more than 'horror'. It's so very believable. The 'twist' was a little obvious I guess, but I really enjoy a slower paced film which puts some ideas across yet in an unlaboured way. 

Agree Conn, it does feel a little bit Dickian, the characters probably aren't moody enough though...


----------



## Rodders (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been a hell of a long time since i saw this, but i do remember it being a pretty decent one. I'll need to try and dig it out and have another look.


----------

